# came to Spain October 2013



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife and I came to Spain and we are renting a villa near a village called Vinuela which is near Velez Malaga.
We are both now official residents and we have both been registered with a doctor. I am 65 and my wife is 60 and I my state pension is put into our joint Spanish bank account. Because we have a joint account this enabled my wife to become a resident and there is over a certain amount of state pension going into our account, I think the minimum amount is €4000 that has to go into an account. Now we both get the equivalent of NHS here in Spain.
I knew we could both get this because I am 65 and my wife could get it on the back of that but I didn't know she could get her residency too, this was possible because of our joint bank account.
I thought I would give this info' and it might be useful to know.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> My wife and I came to Spain and we are renting a villa near a village called Vinuela which is near Velez Malaga.
> We are both now official residents and we have both been registered with a doctor. I am 65 and my wife is 60 and I my state pension is put into our joint Spanish bank account. Because we have a joint account this enabled my wife to become a resident and there is over a certain amount of state pension going into our account, I think the minimum amount is €4000 that has to go into an account. Now we both get the equivalent of NHS here in Spain.
> I knew we could both get this because I am 65 and my wife could get it on the back of that but I didn't know she could get her residency too, this was possible because of our joint bank account.
> I thought I would give this info' and it might be useful to know.


We have the same doctors surgery. The staff there are wonderful. My doctor is the best I've ever had. I book my appointments online for the doctor. One day I went online at 8.10 am and got an appointment for 8.30am. 
My wife and I applied for residencia 8 years ago and got it eventually in June 2007. The week after we got our residencia cards the rules changed. Residencia no longer exists, though expats still use the term residents. My wife was under 65 when we got residencia and she was also registered with the centro de salud. Any EU citizen residing in Spain must register after 91 days, though some don't, but they should.
You will love Vinuela, the locals are lovely people when you get to know them.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Aron said:


> Residencia no longer exists, though expats still use the term residents.


That's a bit misleading. It certainly does still exist, though the rules have changed along with the application procedures. 

From the UK government website Advice for British nationals planning to live or living in Spain:



> *Changes to the residency regulations*
> On 10 July 2012 the Spanish government introduced details of the new residency requirements for all EU citizens, including British nationals.
> 
> Under the new rules, EU citizens applying for residency in Spain may be required to produce evidence of sufficient financial means to support themselves (and dependants). Applicants may also be asked for proof of private or public healthcare insurance.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> That's a bit misleading. It certainly does still exist, though the rules have changed along with the application procedures.
> 
> From the UK government website Advice for British nationals planning to live or living in Spain:




Yes, I believe it sounds misleading. It is not my intention to mislead. I had read about it on the Internet. In fact I have just read an article on Eye on Spain about it. Here is the headline to the article

Latest info re EU Citizen Registration (formerly Residencia)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You are all absolutely correct - the term "residencia" is factually incorrect.

However, we expats really have no other (easy) way of referring to it other than to use the Spanish term. So we use "residencia".

Strictly speaking, you don't even apply for it - it is yours by right, providing you meet certain criteria.


All it is is a document stating that you have signed on the list of foreigners.



_[I'm now preparing to be shot down for not wording the above very well!!!!]_


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& if the UK introduced the 'registration certificate', the rules for which already exist, then they wouldn't have to worry about all the new east europeans coming as hardly any would comply & they'd be paying nothing out.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> & if the UK introduced the 'registration certificate', the rules for which already exist, then they wouldn't have to worry about all the new east europeans coming as hardly any would comply & they'd be paying nothing out.


Spot on Gus. I was reading the other day about plans to limit the numbers, which, of course , we know they can't do. I made exactly the same comment to my wife. Seemed bl**@ing obvious.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> You are all absolutely correct - the term "residencia" is factually incorrect. However, we expats really have no other (easy) way of referring to it other than to use the Spanish term. So we use "residencia". Strictly speaking, you don't even apply for it - it is yours by right, providing you meet certain criteria. All it is is a document stating that you have signed on the list of foreigners. [I'm now preparing to be shot down for not wording the above very well!!!!]


I try to avoid the use of the word "residencia" for the reasons you state, so I generally call it the "green certificate" which most people seem to understand.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just call it what it is, a resident's (not residence) certificate


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just call it what it is, a resident's (not residence) certificate


Whilst I agree that you're technically correct, I find if you ask in a thread whether people have a residents certificate, they often don't know what you mean, mainly because the heading doesn't say that, and it's buried deep in the text, and not even in bold. However, if you ask if they have a "green certificate", they know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> Whilst I agree that you're technically correct, I find if you ask in a thread whether people have a residents certificate, they often don't know what you mean, mainly because the heading doesn't say that, and it's buried deep in the text, and not even in bold. However, if you ask if they have a "green certificate", they know exactly what you mean.


Yes, and I agree with you that not everyone knows what you're talking about, but one of the reasons that they don't is that people keep on referring to "getting residency" and so it just goes on and on.
A second difficulty is that in some regions they issue a small format of the certificate so it's become a card again - even though it's a certificate


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> Spot on Gus. I was reading the other day about plans to limit the numbers, which, of course , we know they can't do. I made exactly the same comment to my wife. Seemed bl**@ing obvious.


It just defies belief that they have all these people employed & all they can come up with is something that puts off the paying out for 3 months , when they have the means to put it off indefinitely . I despair.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> It just defies belief that they have all these people employed & all they can come up with is something that puts off the paying out for 3 months , when they have the means to put it off indefinitely . I despair.


I have said many times on this Forum that I think numbers of immigrants of all kinds entering the UK should be limited.
But...can you provide PROOF from a RELIABLE source that Eastern Europeans actually are on burden on the UK taxpayer?
I think you will be unable to do so.
My objections are based on two main grounds, one, that British jobs should be for British workers (and Spanish jopbs for Spanish workers) and two, that in some parts of the UK immigrants exert a downward pressure on local wages.
Those things CAN be proved..


Interestingly, I've been reading 'Blood of Spain', a very informative book about the Civil War. One of the new laws introduced by the prewar Republican Government was to compel agricultural employers to take on local workers rather than cheaper labour from other areas.
What was good for Spain then is imo good for Spain and the UK now.


----------

